# Been searching and searching for info.



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello everyone, not new to VWs, or to this forum, but completely new to the world of Dashers. I have come into a 1981 Dasher Wagon that I am looking to kinda toy with, modify some, and make a slow and low cruiser out of it I can drive around to cruise ins and random shows. I mean I don't plan to win any beauty contests or anything or else I wouldn't have chosen this as my ride, but I do want to do some things to it. 

With that said, What type of suspension components are interchangeable on these? IE: what spring sizes can I use on this machine? Will rabbit sprins be usable? Mk1 or Mk2 springs? etc. 

I mean I want to drop her down, but do not want to magle the stock springs to do so. Since I can't find any information on lowering one of these things and what parts are used and where they came from I'm getting seriously close to Heating and compressing these puppies, or chopping off a couple of coils or something. 

Please tell me someone out there knows something about dropping a Dasher!


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

So no one has any advice at all? Surely someone has modified their dasher out there somewhere....


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe here: Dasher is afaik passat typ 32/33, http://www.passat-kartei.de/forum/index.php 

Kind regards


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

QUANTUM OCULIS said:


> Maybe here: Dasher is afaik passat typ 32/33, http://www.passat-kartei.de/forum/index.php
> 
> Kind regards


 Thank you, unfortunately I can't read any of it lol. I'll figure out a translater here soon. 

What I'm reading thus far is I need to cut some size of my strut housing and use mk1 rabbit struts and rear springs from a mk1 rabbit and I can get the front down approximately 2" or so. Also finding that I can use some coil over sleeves to get additional drop. So that's cool. 

Now I just gotta figure out what works for the rear since it's a shock/spring seperately from each other I'm hearing that Mk3 Golf springs will work for the rear or the front and maintain stock ride heights so lowering springs should work. Issue seems to be finding shocks that work properly. 

This is all so confusing. I mean I'm kind of building a rat ride with it, but I don't want to go hacking it up and making it a miserable car to drive. I'll just keep doing the best I can to find out what I need and managing to stay within budget.


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm also reading that I can use a stock Mk1 rabbit spring and shock/strut setup under the car and get a legit 2" of drop with just a front strut housing modification. 

Can anyone here confirm or deny the truth of that statement? 

If that's the case why isn't someone just modifying their front strut housings and using Mk1 rabbit/golf coil overs. 

If one of you has an answer that's great, but more than anything I'm just thinking and typing anywhere I might get some form of knowledge, I don't have to rush this project and just want to do it right. 

What info I'm finding about this stuff if vague and random to say the least lol.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

try this place. http://www.dcperformance.co.uk/ 

I was able to get lowering springs from them for my quantum.


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

Haard said:


> Thank you, unfortunately I can't read any of it lol. I'll figure out a translater here soon.


 Register and simply slap your question in english there, I'm sure someone will answer. 

Kind regards


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Haard said:


> I'm also reading that I can use a stock Mk1 rabbit spring and shock/strut setup under the car and get a legit 2" of drop with just a front strut housing modification.
> 
> Can anyone here confirm or deny the truth of that statement?
> 
> ...


There's a decent write-up how to on the strut housing modification in the Fox (BX) forum faq, in fact there should be a couple of them.

steve


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Not a "low n' slow" enthusiast myself, but... Yes, there are many 'successful' build reports that have described using the cut-down Mk 1 springs/struts or coilovers on Dashers. 

Supposedly some of the Volvo wagon springs can be cut/modded to fit the rear of your wagon, to lower while still giving good support. Depending on how low you want to drop your Dasher, the factory shocks or standard aftermarket replacements may work out just fine. My '80 D-wagon has been quite low (due to my overloading it, not any perceived styling goals!) without bottoming out the KYBs back there. For future use, I'll experiment with some Volvo wagon springs (containing Air Lift bags) for the rear to allow light trailer towing without the harshness that special H/D springs alone give when not towing.

IMO Dashers have even less room for wide (or tall) tires than do Mk1 A-series cars. That said, my wagon's 195/60-14s on GTI rims only rub (in front) on occasional corners with dips/bumps/weird camber changes, but most likely the 205/60s I really wanted would have been rubbing in the rear also. That's with oem rear springs and (used) 4-cylinder Quantum wagon front springs; front springs about 10% stiffer, but no taller would be great.

FYI... there's a bunch of information on the (mostly US/Canadian/Aussie) "Dasher Owners Group" site that *is* in English *http://dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/* Many of the site's contributors roll a variety of the B-series VWs, as well as many A-s & a wide mix of Audis, and naturally, do bridge the interest & project range from pure stock to very modified.

J.R.
SoCal


----------

